# Farbverlauf mit Muster



## roka6803 (5. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Farbverläufen bzw. Mustern die ich in Farbverläufe einbauen kann. Ich möchte den Balken aus dem Anhang mit einem Muster versehen.

 Das Muster soll als eine Art Relief auf dem Balken zu sehen sein. Als Muster stelle ich mir Quadrate der Größe 1x1 Pixel vor. Alle kleinen Quadrate sollten einen Abstand von ungefähr 4-6 Pixlen zueinander haben. Am Ende soll dieser Balken also in dem Sinne gerippt, genoppt oder wie auch immer aussehen.

 Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und vielen Dank an alle im voraus.

 MfG roka6803


----------



## Fiene (5. April 2005)

Hallo,
 das ist eigentlich recht einfach. Lege ein Bild mit der größe von dem Balken an und mache das Muster aus schwarzen Quadraten, Kreisen oder was du dir so vorstellst. Für alle Fälle einfach mal abspeichern. nun einfach unter Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen. Nun kannst du das Muster unter den Ebeneneffekten bei  Abgeflachte Kante und Relief abrufen (unter Struktur) und auch die Relieftiefe festlegen. Leider habe ich eine Sehnenscheid Entzündung und dadurch Mausverbot, so dass ich leider kein Beispiel bauen konnte.
 Aber das ist relativ leicht und das Muster ist Fleißarbeit, darum speicher ich solche Muster in einem extra Ordner. 

 Gruß Fiene


----------



## Hosenwäscher (5. April 2005)

Da sollte der Filter "Patchwork" perfekt für dich sein.
Edit: Meine Möglichkeit ist einfacher und geht schneller.


----------



## roka6803 (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

 danke vielmals für eure Hilfe. ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen. Habe es ausprobiert und bin zufrieden, doch eine Frage stellt sich mir immer noch.

 Da ich etwas faul bin,  , habe ich nur eine transparente Grafik von 9x9 Pixeln angelegt und vier Quadrate von 1x1 Pixel in der Farbe schwarz hinzugefügt. Wenn ich nun dem Balken per "Struktur" in den Ebeneneffekten das Muster hizufüge sehe ich ein regelmäßiges quadratisches Muster. Allerdings ist das die 9x9-Grafik immer wiederholt, mit einem Pixel Abtand dazwischen.

 Heißt das, dass meine "Mustergrafik" immer so groß sein muss wie die damit zu versehende Grafik ?

 Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine !

 MfG roka6803


----------



## Fiene (6. April 2005)

Hallo,
 es ist besser wenn das Muster genauso groß ist wie das Bild, sieht schöner aus. Beim erstellen kannst du allerdings mit Strg + j die Ebene duplizieren und dann so verschieben wie du es möchtest. Aber einmal erstellt kanst du es eben auch öfter verwenden. Und du kannst deine eigenen Muster auch speichern, genauso wie eigene Pinselformen. Ich erleichtere mir auch gerne die Arbeit, aber manchmal kommt man um Fleiß einfach nicht herum.

    Gruß Fiene

   PS: Habe es ausgetestet und habe ca fünf Minuten gebraucht um das Muster zu erstellen.


----------



## roka6803 (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

 danke vielmals, an alle.

 MfG roka6803


----------

